# Any good surfcasting spots in the southeast/miami area?



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Im already aware of some beaches like juno and jensen which i can soak a bait in the surf in but are there any good spots in the miami area? i would like a place to spend some afternoons in.Also have any of you guys ever used cut thread herring for the surf before?thanks.


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Off of Old Cutler end of the road of Lugo road (SW 128th Street). Bear cut (south side) on Key Biscayne. Card sound bridge (south side is best). Government cut on South beach end of fishing pier or just fish the jetty. I will caution you that Bear Cut and Card Sound both have clearly posted no fishing from the bridge signs and you will get stopped and sometimes ticketed if you fish from the actual bridge. Fish from the beach....it's not as good an overall access as fishing from the bridge and you won't get the visual advantage of being above what you are casting at but it is better than fighting the ticket or getting hassled by the metro cops. Good luck

Oh almost forgot this one. Cape Florida park....fishing wall at the end of the park. Go where the sea wall curves around the end of the peninsula. Look for the eddies and rips as the ocean water mixes with the bay. White bait on the bottom for big snook or cut bait for small to medium mangroves. There are some cuberas there but I have never seen anyone get them with H&L........I have landed 3 good ones there but I was "force feeding" them.


----------



## mick999 (Jan 5, 2008)

I saw a guy catching pompano on Dania beach in the surf and also I,ve seen people fishing the Hollywood/Hallandale beaches,havent fished them myself but might next time I stay at my bro,s in Miami.


----------

